# Midwife delivery, Dr assist, how to code



## tmerickson (Sep 24, 2009)

My Midwife did this pt's delivery, however my doctor was called in to assist w/ the vacuum portion of the delivery-pt was giving minimal effort.  How would I code the Doctor assist portion? Any help is much appreciated!


----------

